# What happened to glossofactory?



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Their shop is down and their ebay has minimal items.

They've had some nice stuff, bought some of their SS tools in the past as well as glass diffusers.

Hopefully they're sticking around =/


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

I talked to the guy relatively recently. He's a bit of a serial entrepreneur, and it sounded like he was moving his focus to some other areas.

It was unclear to me whether he'd stick to aquarium stuff very much.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

:icon_sad:Got all my glassware and ferts from glosso factory,good stuff...sorry to hear that


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

DGarone said:


> I talked to the guy relatively recently. He's a bit of a serial entrepreneur, and it sounded like he was moving his focus to some other areas.
> 
> It was unclear to me whether he'd stick to aquarium stuff very much.


Aww. It makes sense though. If you see him again tell him we wish him luck!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

dang just read this, got two of my rimless tanks from glossofactory. they had really great/cheap prices


----------

